# To the Canadian truckers



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2022)

Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022

Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.

*“Canada’s economy is being threatened as thousands of trucks and millions of dollars in cross-border trade that typically go through these entry points every day is being disrupted. Our borders are essential trade arteries that feed businesses and Canadians with essential goods, food, medicine, and critical industrial components that fuel our economy and support our critical infrastructure.”*

Ongoing interruptions at Canadian border crossings and on key trade corridors will exacerbate supply chain disruptions.

All levels of government must work together to develop tailored solutions for each unique border crossing in Canada to prevent future disruptions.

“Canada’s trade and transportation infrastructure, which is crucial to the lives of Canadians and their livelihoods, must be protected.”

Signed:

Alberta Motor Transport Association

Atlantic Provinces Trucking Association

Automotive Parts Manufacturers’ Association

British Columbia Trucking Association

Canadian Manufacturers and Exporters

Canadian Tooling & Machining Association

Canadian Trucking Alliance

Canadian Vehicle Manufacturers’ Association

Food, Health & Consumer Products of Canada

Global Automakers of Canada

Manitoba Trucking Association

Medtech Canada

Ontario Trucking Association

Quebec Trucking Association

Saskatchewan Trucking Association

Tire and Rubber Association

-----------------------------------
that says it all. Its being encouraged by the republicans including fox.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


The mandate is stupid

the truckers are fighting for common sense but government is having none of it


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 10, 2022)

Remove the mandates and the problem is solved.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The mandate is stupid
> 
> the truckers are fighting gor common sense but government is having none of it


Yes, you republicans can do whatever you please.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


10% of cross border truckers are making the other 90%, look like idiots, like the morons protesting.

Here's an idea:
No one is forcing you to get the vaccine.
No one is forcing you to cross the border.
If you are unvaxxed, drive in Canada, how is that hurting you?


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated. Wackjobs trying to bulky everyone into doing what they want.  It thanks didn’t spreading the BS


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> 10% of cross border truckers are making the other 90%, look like idiots, like the morons protesting.
> 
> Here's an idea:
> No one is forcing you to get the vaccine.
> ...


The left wants to force everyone to get a vaccine that in their mind does not work

libs are getting 3 jabs, or more if they could find them, and still they are afraid of getting the chicom virus and dying

what a joke


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The left wants to force everyone to get a vaccine that in their mind does not work


It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.
Like drug testing works, if you submit to a drug test, you get to work.
Physical, every two years?
You get to keep your class 1 or CDL license, and work.


Mac-7 said:


> libs are getting 3 jabs, or more if they could find them, and still they are afraid of getting the chicom virus and dying


Republiscum are afraid of the Trump virus, scared of the shots.
Then whine, like Trump.



Mac-7 said:


> what a joke


The joke is whiny Trumptard protesters.





A demonstrator carries a Confederate flag while protesting in front of Canada’s Parliament in Ottawa, Canada, on Jan. 29. 

WTF?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.
> Like drug testing works, if you submit to a drug test, you get to work.
> Physical, every two years?
> You get to keep your class 1 or CDL license, and work.
> ...


Soon they'll be against drug testing too... watch.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...



  I'm not a fan of protests that cause too much trouble for innocents bystanders, but in this case, the harm that is being caused by this protest is northing compared to the harm that Canaduh's government is inflicting on the people by way of outrageous tyrannical abuse of power, which is exactly what these truckers are trying to ring to an end.

  Canaduh's government can end this protest very easily.  They just need to put an end to all these absurd and harmful mandates and related abuses.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Soon they'll be against drug testing too... watch.


Yep, just like they vote against their own best interest, they'll vote for more expensive worker's comp insurance, just to own the "libs".


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not a fan of protests that cause too much trouble for innocents bystanders, but in this case, the harm that is being caused by this protest is northing compared to the harm that Canaduh's government is inflicting on the people by way of outrageous tyrannical abuse of power, which is exactly what these truckers are trying to ring to an end.
> 
> Canaduh's government can end this protest very easily.  They just need to put an end to all these absurd and harmful mandates and related abuses.


BS.
Truckers can end the protest easily.
STAY in fucking CANADA.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not a fan of protests that cause too much trouble for innocents bystanders, but in this case, the harm that is being caused by this protest is northing compared to the harm that Canaduh's government is inflicting on the people by way of outrageous tyrannical abuse of power, which is exactly what these truckers are trying to ring to an end.
> 
> Canaduh's government can end this protest very easily. They just need to put an end to all these absurd and harmful mandates and related abuses.



Canada has had 35,000 Covid Deaths compared to our 900,000.  They've had 3 million Covid Cases compared to our 77 Million.  Seems to me that these mandates are working just fine.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


So get rid of the stupid faux vaccine mandates.........simple.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Canada has had 35,000 Covid Deaths compared to our 900,000.  They've had 3 million Covid Cases compared to our 77 Million.  Seems to me that these mandates are working just fine.



  Canaduh has only slightly more than a tenth of the population that the U.S. has, spread over a larger area.

  Of course, as you damn well know, the numbers you are citing are extreme exaggerations, and surely not comparable due to different forms and degrees of outright fraud underlying them, but even if they were accurate I think it's safe to say that Canaduh's much sparser population would easily account for the difference.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 10, 2022)

jillian said:


> 90% of Canadian truckers are vaccinated. Wackjobs trying to bulky everyone into doing what they want.  It thanks didn’t spreading the BS


and yet the people are supporting the truckers that are protesting..


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Canaduh has only slightly more than a tenth of the population that the U.S. has, spread over a larger area.
> 
> Of course, as you damn well know, the numbers you are citing are extreme exaggerations, and surely not comparable due to different forms and degrees of outright fraud underlying them, but even if they were accurate I think it's safe to say that Canaduh's much sparser population would easily account for the difference.



The guy who believes in Magic Underwear and Ancient American Hebrews doesn't believe government stats... Too funny.  

One of the Fragile White Guys I grew up with has spent the last year complaining about masks, vaccinations, etc.  Just like you do. 

Except last week, he caught Covid, and he's been doing nothing but bitch about it.  

Even adjusting for numbers, Canada is doing far better than we are.  If they had a Trump in charge, their numbers would be 90,000 dead instead of 35,000, and 7.7 million cases instead of 3 million.  

The point is, the more assertive a government has been in dealing with this crisis, the less problems they have had.  Japan cracked down hard on Covid, and with a third of our population, they have only had 19K deaths and 4 million cases.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 10, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> and yet the people are supporting the truckers that are protesting..



Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it. 

But the alternative would be far worse.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The left wants to force everyone to get a vaccine that in their mind does not work
> 
> libs are getting 3 jabs, or more if they could find them, and still they are afraid of getting the chicom virus and dying
> 
> what a joke


The vaccines are not 100%.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


Just took it out of the liberal playbook. You know when you loons blocked streets across America. You can go screw yourself, hypocrite.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Yes, you republicans can do whatever you please.


Get back to me when they start burning the town down.


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.
> Like drug testing works, if you submit to a drug test, you get to work.
> Physical, every two years?
> You get to keep your class 1 or CDL license, and work.
> ...


He knows that flag scares your little pussy ass.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

jknowgood said:


> He knows that flag scares your little pussy ass.


Everyone should be a little scared of mentally ill people.
Trumptards are really scary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


2 weeks to bend the curve, the quicker Trudeau surrenders his leadership,  the sooner this is over.

We're all in this together.

Today it's trucker, farmers and the People blowing horns and banding together. They left their torches and pitchforks home - for now


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 10, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> 2 weeks to bend the curve, the quicker Trudeau surrenders his leadership,  the sooner this is over.
> 
> We're all in this together.
> 
> Today it's trucker, farmers and the People blowing horns and banding together. They left their torches and pitchforks home - for now




But....isn't Trudeau's a hereditary position in Canada????



Ever hear the rumors about his real father....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it.
> 
> But the alternative would be far worse.


Freedom is much worse - to any Fascist


----------



## jknowgood (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Everyone should be a little scared of mentally ill people.
> Trumptards are really scary.


You said it, not me! Lol


----------



## JoeBlow (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


Why are you for forced jabs? I assume that you're jabbed, so what are you afraid of?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> But....isn't Trudeau's a hereditary position in Canada????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he has that in common with Barack


----------



## struth (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't F with the truckers.  The people are more powerful then the Govt, once again.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


If the protest would not be painful then it would not happen.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 10, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> he has that in common with Barack


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> View attachment 599582


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 10, 2022)

Look what's happening out in the streets
Got a revolution Got to revolution
Hey I'm dancing down the streets
Got a revolution Got to revolution
Ain't it amazing all the people I meet
Got a revolution Got to revolution
One generation got old






One generation got soul





This generation got no destination to hold
Pick up the cry
Hey now it's time for you and me





Got a revolution Got to revolution
Come on now we're marching to the sea
Got a revolution Got to revolution
Who will take it from you
We will and who are we
We are volunteers of America


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


So what, you Leftists no longer support labor organizing and going on strike?  Fuck the working man.  Right?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> 10% of cross border truckers are making the other 90%, look like idiots, like the morons protesting.
> 
> Here's an idea:
> No one is forcing you to get the vaccine.
> ...


Y'all are all for organized labor, until labor stands up to the government.  Ohhhhhhh nooooooooo, we can't have that shit!!...lol


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.


If you get the shot it does not matter if others do or not

Supposedly you are protected IF you think the vaccine is any good

Or if its junk why force others to take something that doesent work?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> The vaccines are not 100%.


Neither are they 100% safe either


----------



## struth (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> View attachment 599582


Excellent reminder that Trump helped end the Korean War, after decades....

Obama just help make NK more powerful and dangerous....and now Xiden is continuing that legacy


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it.
> 
> But the alternative would be far worse.


Whats the alternative?


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Liberals refuse to accept the fact that while the chinese virus is still around  THE PANDEMIC IS OVER


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The mandate is stupid
> 
> the truckers are fighting for common sense but government is having none of it


95% of Canadian truckers are already vaxxed. This is nothing but a show by a small minority.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 95% of Canadian truckers are already vaxxed. This is nothing but a show by a small minority.


Vaccinated truckers are opposed to tyrannical and just plain stupid government mandates also

its time to put the baby hitlers on their place


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Vaccinated truckers are opposed to tyrannical and just plain stupid government mandates also
> 
> its time to put the baby hitlers on their place


Derp…
It’s the few maladjusted dregs there always are.


----------



## hadit (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


And that is why the protests are so effective.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

hadit said:


> And that is why the protests are so effective.


Is it effective? It’s already been reigned in and shrunk.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## hadit (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Derp…
> It’s the few maladjusted dregs there always are.


And yet they're having a huge impact.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Derp…
> It’s the few maladjusted dregs there always are.


The protesting truckers are the sane ones

its freaked out libs who fear the sniffles that are the problem


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

hadit said:


> And yet they're having a huge impact.


Such as?


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...




Fidel Castro Jr has done a tremendous more damage to the Canadian economy with his destructive mandates than the truckers have done.

The truckers demand that the economy be free and open.  The filthy ass government  is the entity that is screwing the people.


----------



## hadit (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Is it effective? It’s already been reigned in and shrunk.


They are getting international exposure and encouraging similar protests. Effective.


----------



## miketx (Feb 10, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Remove the mandates and the problem is solved.


Remove the government


----------



## hadit (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Such as?


Blocking bridges, snarling traffic, making government officials run for the hills, etc.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Feb 10, 2022)

Keep it closed. Improve the trade balance. Don't oppress us with your Canadian moose's / meese ?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The left wants to force everyone to get a vaccine that in their mind does not work
> 
> libs are getting 3 jabs, or more if they could find them, and still they are afraid of getting the chicom virus and dying
> 
> what a joke


No force of vaccine. They can get another job or not cross the border. Meanwhile blocking the bridge to Windsor when there is not enough ice to drive across and can't get a boat across is horseshit. When the people of Windsor come for their fucking heads the truckers will get exactly what they deserve


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


Besides your demented mind and keyboard--do you have a source?


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> The vaccines are not 100%.


Duh!  What was your first clue.  They are NOT safe nor effective.  They don't stop infection nor spread and they are associated with numerous health issues as a result.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Remove the mandates and the problem is solved.


Simple, eh?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it.
> 
> But the alternative would be far worse.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


/——/ How many were disrupted by your BLM and Amrita mobs burning and looting. Any fake outrage over that?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I'm not a fan of protests that cause too much trouble for innocents bystanders, but in this case, the harm that is being caused by this protest is northing compared to the harm that Canaduh's government is inflicting on the people by way of outrageous tyrannical abuse of power, which is exactly what these truckers are trying to ring to an end.
> 
> Canaduh's government can end this protest very easily.  They just need to put an end to all these absurd and harmful mandates and related abuses.



^^^ Yeah, pretty much this. ^^^

Apparently the Canadian government doesn't like competition. If anybody is gonna terrorize the citizenry, it's gonna be the Canadian government gawldernit!


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> No force of vaccine. They can get another job or not cross the border. Meanwhile blocking the bridge to Windsor when there is not enough ice to drive across and can't get a boat across is horseshit. When the people of Windsor come for their fucking heads the truckers will get exactly what they deserve


Of course the baby hitlers in canada thought they had the ultimate blunt instrument that no dumb trucker could withstand

now they want the secret police to get the license number of the truck that ran over them


----------



## evenflow1969 (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course the baby hitlers in canada thought they had the ultimate blunt instrument that no dumb trucker could withstand


Well the inhabitants of Windsor will soon be carrying blunt instruments of Thier own.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Well the inhabitants of Windsor will soon be carrying blunt instruments of Thier own.


Yeah, I hear they are joining the truckers.  LMAO.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 10, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> Well the inhabitants of Windsor will soon be carrying blunt instruments of Thier own.


I cant predict how this will turn out but the truckers are winners no matter what


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

hadit said:


> They are getting international exposure and encouraging similar protests. Effective.


It’s effective when it brings about change.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

hadit said:


> Blocking bridges, snarling traffic, making government officials run for the hills, etc.


WTF?
Running for the hills?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> ^^^ Yeah, pretty much this. ^^^
> 
> Apparently the Canadian government doesn't like competition. If anybody is gonna terrorize the citizenry, it's gonna be the Canadian government gawldernit!


 Really?
Yes. Making lifesaving vaccines a requirement  is terror.


----------



## skye (Feb 10, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> But....isn't Trudeau's a hereditary position in Canada????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course we have!

(((Daddy)))

Look at the face of happiness in Margaret Trudeau .....seeing father and son together in public!


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> WTF?
> Running for the hills?


Were you not aware that Turdeau conveniently came down with covid and left Ottawa?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Feb 10, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


Well get your boots off of their throats.


----------



## Who_Me? (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.
> Like drug testing works, if you submit to a drug test, you get to work.
> Physical, every two years?
> You get to keep your class 1 or CDL license, and work.
> ...


Shouldn't that sign read "We the Fringe eh"


----------



## Oddball (Feb 10, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I cant predict how this will turn out but the truckers are winners no matter what


----------



## Oddball (Feb 10, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Were you not aware that Turdeau conveniently came down with covid and left Ottawa?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 10, 2022)

All blackface has to do is end the mandates.


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 10, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> It does work, if you get the shot, you get to work.
> Like drug testing works, if you submit to a drug test, you get to work.
> Physical, every two years?
> You get to keep your class 1 or CDL license, and work.
> ...


Incorrect.  We are not afraid of a vaccine and the majority of us are not anti-vax.   We, like these Truckers, are anti-mandate because you don' have the right to force people to have questionable injections.


BTW.  It is NOT a vaccine. At best, it can be described as an antiviral.  Do you know why?  Because an antiviral will weaken your body's bad response to the virus, a vaccine will keep you from catching the virus in the first place.

So, remember this.  The right side of history always sides with those who push freedom and never with those who push tyranny.

Additionally, the person carrying a rebel flag is perpetrating a false flag.   In other words, it is a leftist trying to discredit the truckers and their position.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Derp…
> It’s the few maladjusted dregs there always are.


Like the BLM riots?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 10, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Like the BLM riots?


Not in any way. That is an ongoing struggle for equality and is mainstream.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 10, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Not in any way. That is an ongoing struggle for equality and is mainstream.


It's fucking hilarious watching you people praise BLM and condemn the truck drivers.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it.
> 
> But the alternative would be far worse.



  There is no worse alternative.

  If we had treated COVID-1984, for what it clearly is—a routine cold/flu outbreak—then that is all that it ever would have been.  Everyone who was going to get sick from it would have got sick from it, everyone who was going to die from it would have died from it, everyone else would have recovered fully, and it would have run its course and been over with, within a few months; instead of being dragged out, now, to over two years, with no end in sight, with our economy devastated, our essential freedoms destroyed, and criminals in government more empowered than ever before.

  The disaster that COVID-1984 was brought on us is entirely the doing of tyrannical left *wrong*-wing filth, such as you and those you support, who cared more for the power that they could seize on this excuse than for any harm that they might cause to those affected by the abuses of that power.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 10, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Freedom is much worse - to any Fascist



  What is truly funny is the unwavering faith that those like CrimIncel Joe have that in the sort of tyrannical shithole into which they would like to remake this country, that they would get to be among the ruling class, rather than among the oppressed masses.

  Not that it would be worth the harm to the country, but if CrimIncel Joe did get its wish, as to what it would like this country to become, it would at least be satisfying to see it dragged away to the gulags that it thought were only going to be for its enemies.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


>



Aww, Trump saluting a N. Korean general triggered you?
When did a democrat ever salute a communist?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

struth said:


> Excellent reminder that Trump helped end the Korean War, after decades....
> 
> Obama just help make NK more powerful and dangerous....and now Xiden is continuing that legacy


WTF, retard?
Trump helped end the Korean war in 1953?

He was a genius, even at 7 years old?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> If you get the shot it does not matter if others do or not


No, it doesn't......................to me.
It does for others that the virus could be a death sentence.


Mac-7 said:


> Supposedly you are protected IF you think the vaccine is any good


Supposedly?
Not how vaccines work.


Mac-7 said:


> Or if its junk why force others to take something that doesent work?


No one is forcing anyone to take the vaccine.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all are all for organized labor, until labor stands up to the government.  Ohhhhhhh nooooooooo, we can't have that shit!!...lol


Sure we are.
If it were legit.
How is NOT crossing the Canadian-US border affecting or repressing the trucker's livelihood?
Are the carriers forcing them to cross the border?
90% of Canadian truckers make their living inside Canada.
Roughly 10% cross the border, then 10% of them haven't been vaccinated.
So, that's 1% of the entire industry.

If you aren't vaccinated, carriers will give truckers routes in Canada.

If they want to protest something legit, then protest about safe/lack of parking for overnight.
Road conditions.
Access to clean bathrooms.
Carriers pay drivers for loading/unloading time.
Paying drivers for breakdowns for the equipment they don't even own.
Wage theft.
Meal allowance.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 11, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Aww, Trump saluting a N. Korean general triggered you?
> When did a democrat ever salute a communist?


Orange Man Bad

Bad Orange Man. Bad

Very Bad


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Orange Man Bad
> 
> Bad Orange Man. Bad
> 
> Very Bad


Worse than bad...................terrible.
Not only a moron but a criminal and traitor.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Incorrect.  We are not afraid of a vaccine and the majority of us are not anti-vax.   We, like these Truckers, are anti-mandate because you don' have the right to force people to have questionable injections.


Questionable options?
Would be driving in CANADA?


Darkwind said:


> BTW.  It is NOT a vaccine. At best, it can be described as an antiviral.  Do you know why?  Because an antiviral will weaken your body's bad response to the virus, a vaccine will keep you from catching the virus in the first place.


You don't know how vaccines work.


Darkwind said:


> So, remember this.  The right side of history always sides with those who push freedom and never with those who push tyranny.


Tyranny?
The other 99% of drivers aren't terrorized.


Darkwind said:


> Additionally, the person carrying a rebel flag is perpetrating a false flag.   In other words, it is a leftist trying to discredit the truckers and their position.


Sure it is.
Alex Jones tell you that?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Whats the alternative?


Massive plague, killing millions. 



Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Like the BLM riots?


You mean the riots that happened because Police murder 1000 Americans every year? 



Bob Blaylock said:


> There is no worse alternative.
> 
> If we had treated COVID-1984, for what it clearly is—a routine cold/flu outbreak—then that is all that it ever would have been. Everyone who was going to get sick from it would have got sick from it, everyone who was going to die from it would have died from it, everyone else would have recovered fully, and it would have run its course and been over with, within a few months; instead of being dragged out, now, to over two years, with no end in sight, with our economy devastated, our essential freedoms destroyed, and criminals in government more empowered than ever before.
> 
> The disaster that COVID-1984 was brought on us is entirely the doing of tyrannical left *wrong*-wing filth, such as you and those you support, who cared more for the power that they could seize on this excuse than for any harm that they might cause to those affected by the abuses of that power.



Actually, let's look at that, Mormon Bob. ( a guy who doesn't believe in masks, but thinks Magic Underwear is totally a thing.)  Yes, Covid is a hoax, but Joseph Smith was totally talking to God.  Have we found those Nephite cities yet?  Well, keep looking!  

The reason why Covid was so devastating was that too many people caught it all at the same time.  Hospitals were overwhelmed and people were left to die in the corridors because there was no one to treat them.  That would have been a lot worse if the blue state governors hadn't bitten the bullet and practiced containment measures.

Covid is not a "routine" flu.  It's a lot more deadly.  While we lose normally 12,000 people a year to the flu, we have lost 900,000 people in the last two years to Covid.

Other countries took serious action.  That's why they don't have the death rates we have.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What is truly funny is the unwavering faith that those like @CrimIncel Joe have that in the sort of tyrannical shithole into which they would like to remake this country, that they would get to be among the ruling class, rather than among the oppressed masses.
> 
> Not that it would be worth the harm to the country, but if @CrimIncel Joe did get its wish, as to what it would like this country to become, it would at least be satisfying to see it dragged away to the gulags that it thought were only going to be for its enemies.



We lock up 2 million people, Mormon Bob.  We have another 7 million on probation or parole and there are 100 million Americans with a police record.  

We do not live in a free country.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No one is forcing anyone to take the vaccine.


Sure you are

libs threaten to take away the income of people who dont comply

and ironically thet only works on people who want to work

the lazy bums in our society welcome an excuse to stay home


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> The reason why Covid was so devastating was that too many people caught it all at the same time. Hospitals were overwhelmed and people were left to die in the corridors because there was no one to treat them. That would have been a lot worse if the blue state governors hadn't bitten the bullet and practiced containment measures.



  That's the official story that we heard, at the time.  I call bullshit.

  For my part, having broken a leg a few months before the #CoronaHoax2020 started to take root, I was spending a fair amount of time visiting two different hospitals.  Compared to the level of activity that I saw at both places before, once we got into the _“two weeks to flatten the curve”_ (now, in it's third year) lie, both of the hospitals were almost like ghost towns.  I guess my case was considered _“essential”_, so my doctors came in at both places to see me, but there were a lot fewer other patients waiting, a lot fewer other people walking along the halls, and just a lot less activity in general.  This is in a big city, where the fearmongering over COVID-1984 took root very quickly and deeply.

  Both of the hospitals took advantage of the drastic drop in activity to have some significant remodeling done.

  The only things that has truly been devastating about COVID-1984 have been the consequences of corrupt politicians being able to exploit it in order to seize unprecedented powers, and to abuse these powers, destroying essential freedoms and devastating the economy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No one is forcing anyone to take the vaccine.



  Just as Dr. Malone predicted.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Sure you are


No, I'm not.


Mac-7 said:


> libs threaten to take away the income of people who dont comply


Not true, find something else to do.
Getting another job, isn't taking away income.
Preventing you from getting or being hired by another company  is taking away income.


Mac-7 said:


> and ironically thet only works on people who want to work


They want to work so bad, another job shouldn't be a challenge.


Mac-7 said:


> the lazy bums in our society welcome an excuse to stay home


Yep, the latest on bums.

It was in the spring when many of the nation's Republican governors embraced a provocative economic idea. As regular readers may recall, after congressional Democrats approved enhanced unemployment benefits, these GOP officials decided the smart move would be to cut off the extra assistance to the jobless, in the hopes that it would force people back to work faster.

Recently, however, many of those same GOP officials appeared to change their minds — but only for a small part of the population.

Republican officials around the country are testing a creative mechanism to build loyalty with unvaccinated Americans while undermining Biden administration mandates: unemployment benefits.... Florida, Iowa, Kansas and Tennessee have changed their unemployment insurance rules to allow workers who are fired or quit over vaccine mandates to receive benefits.

Ordinarily, Americans who voluntarily give up their jobs aren't eligible for unemployment benefits. But thanks to Republicans in these red states, those who quit their jobs to avoid vaccines can get checks from the government anyway.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Just as Dr. Malone predicted.
> 
> View attachment 599965


AND, he/the caption is right.
No matter what way the pendulum swings.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> WTF?
> Running for the hills?


They made Trudeau skedaddle.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s effective when it brings about change.


It will. Truckers around the world are protesting. They hold tremendous power.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, I'm not.
> 
> Not true, find something else to do.
> Getting another job, isn't taking away income.
> ...


In spite of your very creative defense of mandates with fangs,  taking away the job of people who do not comply is tyranny of the lowest order


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Massive plague, killing millions.
> 
> 
> You mean the riots that happened because Police murder 1000 Americans every year?
> ...


What plague would that be?...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure we are.
> If it were legit.
> How is NOT crossing the Canadian-US border affecting or repressing the trucker's livelihood?
> Are the carriers forcing them to cross the border?
> ...


They're protesting against big government, not for big government.


----------



## bugs (Feb 11, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


EVERYONE NEEDS THE SHOTS!!!!!!
AS MANY AS THEY SAY..
WHENEVER THEY SAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It's fucking hilarious watching you people praise BLM and condemn the truck drivers.


One is an ongoing struggle for equality while the other is a minority of moronic children who cannot function in modern society. Your post leaves no doubt where your head resides.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're protesting against big government, not for big government.


Libs have unleashed a tiger and they dont know what to do next

the thread 
*“Trudeau Govt threatens to prosecute Americans for contributing to Convoy” is evidence of that*​


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> They made Trudeau skedaddle.


Huh?
To where?
If I were him I’d start pulling the licenses of those blockading the roadways. Clearly violations of the law and licensure violations.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> It will. Truckers around the world are protesting. They hold tremendous power.


Yeah. We’ll see. I think business has far more power.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Huh?
> To where?
> If I were him I’d start pulling the licenses of those blockading the roadways. Clearly violations of the law and licensure violations.


You would just make martyrs of them, too.

But, the question is: does the federal government in Canada have the authority to suspend CDL's, or can only the provinces do that?  CDL's are issued by the provinces, not the federal government.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> One is an ongoing struggle for equality while the other is a minority of moronic children who cannot function in modern society. Your post leaves no doubt where your head resides.


Equality to destroy private property?...lol


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Huh?
> To where?
> If I were him I’d start pulling the licenses of those blockading the roadways. Clearly violations of the law and licensure violations.


And you'd see more trucker strikes in more places. Truckers are already among the most regulated and monitored drivers on the road. Pulling their licenses is just another slap in the face. They don't like that.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yeah. We’ll see. I think business has far more power.


How is business going to get their goods to the warehouse, then from the warehouse to the store or to the resident? Trucks is how they do that. Take away the trucks and how do they do it?


----------



## bambu. (Feb 11, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The mandate is stupid
> 
> the truckers are fighting for common sense but government is having none of it


The truckers and their bloody-minded protesting supporters are ruining Canada, ruining Canada's economy, and terrorising Canadian society.
Blasting horns, preventing people from sleeping, ...no supplies, average Joe could find himself without a job, without money to take home to his family to buy food and firewood, most people are one pay packet away from the street.
"Are we poor now daddy"?
"Yes dear, we have some food left in the pantry...enough for today and tomorrow, but after that we'll be on the street begging. See the truckers and those people with them who are protesting...it's all their fault."

Yes, the truckers breaking the law should have their driving licences cancelled and the registrations of their trucks cancelled.
They caused this horror, so they're the ones who should be on the street begging, not average Joe and his family.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> How is business going to get their goods to the warehouse, then from the warehouse to the store or to the resident? Trucks is how they do that. Take away the trucks and how do they do it?


The army has trucks and is very good at disaster relief.
The offending truckers should have their contracts cancelled...and Canadian industry should own its owns trucks, the truckers just driving employees, as in Australia where the Convoy to Canberra was a fizzer because only a few trucks arrived, most truckers not owning their own rigs.

This whole debacle in Canada is because Trudeau didn't jump all over the truckers as soon as they started causing trouble.
Now look what's happened.
All he had to do was invoke "national security" and deploy the military, and if the Governor-General wouldn't approve, sack him/her and appoint a new one with some idea.
Show on tv tanks being fuelled up and starting to roll, soldiers loading their guns, mortars, RPGs, armoured vehicles, and the airforce fuelling up its jets and choppers.

After the cops in Mebourne put up with rioting protesters for 4 days, they shot them with rubber bullets.
There was no 5th day.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The offending truckers should have their contracts cancelled...and Canadian industry should own its owns trucks, the truckers just driving employees, *as in Australia* where the Convoy to Canberra was a fizzer because only a few trucks arrived, most truckers not owning their own rigs.



  Australia, these days, is making Canaduh look like America, by comparison.  As far as I know, Australia is the only nation yet that has started building and using Nazi-style concentration camps for their COVID-1984 _Untermenschen_.  There've been rumors and conspiracy theories about it happening here in the U.S., and in some other countries, but Australia, so far, is the only place where it is verifiably happening.

  I find it unsurprising that you would look to Australia as an example of how you want anything to be done.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 11, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The truckers and their bloody-minded protesting supporters are ruining Canada, ruining Canada's economy, and terrorising Canadian society.
> Blasting horns, preventing people from sleeping, ...no supplies, average Joe could find himself without a job, without money to take home to his family to buy food and firewood, most people are one pay packet away from the street.
> "Are we poor now daddy"?
> "Yes dear, we have some food left in the pantry...enough for today and tomorrow, but after that we'll be on the street begging. See the truckers and those people with them who are protesting...it's all their fault."
> ...


Stop being Fascist pricks over a fucking jab then.

You had no problems saying OBEY ME OR ELSE.

They Chose ELSE.  You asked for this.  Whats the problem??


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 11, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The army has trucks and is very good at disaster relief.
> The offending truckers should have their contracts cancelled...and Canadian industry should own its owns trucks, the truckers just driving employees, as in Australia where the Convoy to Canberra was a fizzer because only a few trucks arrived, most truckers not owning their own rigs.
> 
> This whole debacle in Canada is because Trudeau didn't jump all over the truckers as soon as they started causing trouble.
> ...


And the Fascist wants to kill everyone who doesnt OBEY.  

Typical of assholes like this in history


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You would just make martyrs of them, too.
> 
> But, the question is: does the federal government in Canada have the authority to suspend CDL's, or can only the provinces do that?  CDL's are issued by the provinces, not the federal government.


Martyrs for morons. Too funny.
So? I would be calling the provincial leadership to get these trucks cleared up. To and including removal of licensures, arrests and seizure of property.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> How is business going to get their goods to the warehouse, then from the warehouse to the store or to the resident? Trucks is how they do that. Take away the trucks and how do they do it?


Derp…
Business will pressure the govt to end this.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Equality to destroy private property?...lol


Yeah. That’s it, dope. You got it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Martyrs for morons. Too funny.
> So? I would be calling the provincial leadership to get these trucks cleared up. To and including removal of licensures, arrests and seizure of property.


But, would you have the authority to issue such orders?  In the USA, no.  I don't know about Canada.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> And you'd see more trucker strikes in more places. Truckers are already among the most regulated and monitored drivers on the road. Pulling their licenses is just another slap in the face. They don't like that.


Great. Then stop being a pussy and comply with the regulations or get lost. No one gives a shit what a handful of malcontents are bitching about. They do give a shit about commerce being halted. The truckers aren’t gaining friends.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Derp…
> Business will pressure the govt to end this.


Businesses will pressure the government to bust a strike?  I thought you Leftist folks were opposed to that...lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> But, would you have the authority to issue such orders?  In the USA, no.  I don't know about Canada.


Sure they do. Interrupting international  commerce is criminal. In Canada the cops go right down the line asking trucks to vacate the blockades. If they don’t, then arrests will follow at which point licenses and rigs are forfeit until a judge can rule otherwise. Let’s see if it’s still worth it then.  The US is well within their rights to arrest drivers, impound their equipment and cancel any VISAs or permits to cross the border. 
Some of these guy may get involuntarily retired if they aren’t careful.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Businesses will pressure the government to bust a strike?  I thought you Leftist folks were opposed to that...lol


It’s not a strike. It’s a criminal blockade.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The truckers and their bloody-minded protesting supporters are ruining Canada, ruining Canada's economy, and terrorising Canadian society.
> Blasting horns, preventing people from sleeping, ...no supplies, average Joe could find himself without a job, without money to take home to his family to buy food and firewood, most people are one pay packet away from the street.
> "Are we poor now daddy"?
> "Yes dear, we have some food left in the pantry...enough for today and tomorrow, but after that we'll be on the street begging. See the truckers and those people with them who are protesting...it's all their fault."
> ...


Sounds like a good reason to lift the mandates.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Derp…
> Business will pressure the govt to end this.


Yup, and as soon as they lift the mandates it goes away.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Great. Then stop being a pussy and comply with the regulations or get lost. No one gives a shit what a handful of malcontents are bitching about. They do give a shit about commerce being halted. The truckers aren’t gaining friends.


That's certainly debatable. Just lift the mandates and the whole thing disappears overnight. No violence, no bloodshed, just angry liberals.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

hadit said:


> That's certainly debatable. Just lift the mandates and the whole thing disappears overnight. No violence, no bloodshed, just angry liberals.


Or just fire the moron truckers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 11, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's the official story that we heard, at the time. I call bullshit.



Really, that is what I said when I heard about the Angel Moroni and the Golden Plates that no one else ever saw.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> For my part, having broken a leg a few months before the #CoronaHoax2020 started to take root, I was spending a fair amount of time visiting two different hospitals. Compared to the level of activity that I saw at both places before, once we got into the _“two weeks to flatten the curve”_ (now, in it's third year) lie, both of the hospitals were almost like ghost towns. I guess my case was considered _“essential”_, so my doctors came in at both places to see me, but there were a lot fewer other patients waiting, a lot fewer other people walking along the halls, and just a lot less activity in general. This is in a big city, where the fearmongering over COVID-1984 took root very quickly and deeply.



That really doesn't tell me that much.  How much time did you actually spending in the hospital, were you kept in a separate area from the Covid Cases, etc.   Anecdotes are not evidence.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or just fire the moron truckers.


That would be stupid in the extreme. Do that, and expect a lot more slowdowns, a lot more demonstrations, and a lot more honking.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s not a strike. It’s a criminal blockade.


Were you this hyped up about 3 years ago when the UAW went on strike and left 8,000 trucks with no freight to haul?  Or, during the lockdowns in 2020 when freight was going for 75 cents a mile?  Fuck no you weren't...lol.  But, you're sure as hell ok with BLM destroying billions of dollars of private property, committing dozens of murders, holding people hostage in their autonomous zones.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or just fire the moron truckers.


The government can't fire people from a private company...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Sure they do. Interrupting international  commerce is criminal. In Canada the cops go right down the line asking trucks to vacate the blockades. If they don’t, then arrests will follow at which point licenses and rigs are forfeit until a judge can rule otherwise. Let’s see if it’s still worth it then.  The US is well within their rights to arrest drivers, impound their equipment and cancel any VISAs or permits to cross the border.
> Some of these guy may get involuntarily retired if they aren’t careful.


The US Federal government doesn't have that authority.


----------



## hadit (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The government can't fire people from a private company...lol


You have to understand that to the average liberal mind, the government can do everything and anything it wants to. Their only question is, "How high?".


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Were you this hyped up about 3 years ago when the UAW went on strike and left 8,000 trucks with no freight to haul?  Or, during the lockdowns in 2020 when freight was going for 75 cents a mile?  Fuck no you weren't...lol.  But, you're sure as hell ok with BLM destroying billions of dollars of private property, committing dozens of murders, holding people hostage in their autonomous zones.


They aren’t on strike against their employers, dope. Just stop. This is nothing but a tantrum.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> They aren’t on strike against their employers, dope. Just stop. This is nothing but a tantrum.


Irrelevant.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The US Federal government doesn't have that authority.


They absolutely can arrest anyone fucking with a port of entry.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 11, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Irrelevant.


It’s entirely relevant to your attempted comparisons.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s entirely relevant to your attempted comparisons.


The end result is the same.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 11, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> They absolutely can arrest anyone fucking with a port of entry.


LOL...they can't even arrest illegal aliens.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> In spite of your very creative defense of mandates with fangs,  taking away the job of people who do not comply is tyranny of the lowest order


No, it isn't.
There are rules and regulations implemented all the time by companies.
If that were the case, 90% of the companies that republicans love to give tax cuts to, are tyrannical.
Going overseas for your employer?
Better make sure you get your tyrannical shots.

Hepatitis A
Hepatitis B
Typhoid
Rabies
Yellow fever
Japanese encephalitis
Cholera
Meningococcal diseases
Malaria


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, it isn't.
> There are rules and regulations implemented all the time by companies.
> If that were the case, 90% of the companies that republicans love to give tax cuts to, are tyrannical.
> Going overseas for your employer?
> ...



  Do you understand that genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as those for the diseases that you listed, are totally different from this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They're protesting against big government, not for big government.


They're protesting BS.

Why aren't they protesting "big government" hours of service mandates?
Why aren't they protesting "big government"  ELD, electronic logging devices?

That affects ALL drivers.
Not 10% of some pansies that cry because they no longer can cross the border.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as those for the diseases that you listed, are totally different from this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit?


That figures, first Trumptards claim the vaccine wasn't FDA approved, then when it was approved, they claimed the vaccine wasn't tested enough, now they claim it's experimental.

mRNA shit?
Trumptards were crying about Monoclonal Antibody Treatments that cost $2000 per treatment.
They are dispensed under an emergency use authorization.
Monoclonal Antibody Treatments use mRNA technology.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, it isn't.
> There are rules and regulations implemented all the time by companies.
> If that were the case, 90% of the companies that republicans love to give tax cuts to, are tyrannical.
> Going overseas for your employer?
> ...


If I were going overseas I would want every vaccine i could get

because many countries are infested with disease

such as countries where the 2 million plus or so disease carriers that enter the country uninvited from mexico esch year

but based on biden’s border policy I assume biden voters dont care about them because you all are proud to die for  a good cause such as diversity

but the time for panic and lib hysteria over the wuhan virus is over

this has become a test of how much dictatorial socialist democrat politicians can get away with


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> If I were going overseas I would want every vaccine i could get


I would get what the foreign country(s) require.
Most require a covid-19 vaccine or a negative test.


Mac-7 said:


> because many countries are infested with disease


If you're traveling for business, most aren't ratholes.


Mac-7 said:


> such as countries where the 2 million plus or so disease carriers that enter the country uninvited from mexico esch year
> 
> but based on biden’s border policy I assume biden voters dont care about them because you all are proud to die for  a good cause such as diversity


More overblown FOX/RWNJ propaganda.


Mac-7 said:


> but the time for panic and lib hysteria over the wuhan virus is over


Not likely, we will be stuck with the Trump virus forever.


Mac-7 said:


> this has become a test of how much dictatorial socialist democrat politicians can get away with


Yep, A LOT of dictators out there.

Austria.
France.
Greece.
Iceland.
Israel.
Italy.
Spain.
Singapore.
Netherlands.
Switzerland.

You know who doesn't?
Cuba, Mexico, and Russia, among others.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Not likely, we will be stuck with the Trump virus forever.


You mean liberals will NEVER come to their senses and go back to business as usual?

if so then the US is headed for 3rd world poverty

the fact is that not taking the jab harms no one except for what the deep blue baby hitlers do to them


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...



Trudeau can stop all of this tomorrow in 5 minutes by simply letting people not government decide how to treat their bodies!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 12, 2022)

Here is his whole speech


Tee hee


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You mean liberals will NEVER come to their senses and go back to business as usual?


Sure but first a LOT of people must get sick and die.
It's the republiscum way...........................*PROFITS* over party, laws, and lives.


Mac-7 said:


> if so then the US is headed for 3rd world poverty


Some parts..................we already are and have been.


Mac-7 said:


> the fact is that not taking the jab harms no one except for what the deep blue baby hitlers do to them


Of course, just like the Herman Cain award winners.

January 7 2022
A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.

Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.

Weldon focused on attacking vaccines and other efforts to fight COVID-19, saying in one video that Dr. Anthony Fauci “needs to be hung from a rope.” She claimed the vaccine killed people and even recorded herself yelling at people standing in line to receive vaccines.

“The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 12, 2022)

It's all your fault White male Americans!


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Feb 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, people are frustrated.  This has gone on for two years now, and people are tired of it.  I'm tired of it.
> 
> But the alternative would be far worse.


The alternative would be much worse?  What alternative?  Getting rid of the Mandates?   GETTING RID OF THE MANDATES---everything would be much better off. 

The Mandates are pushing people out of jobs, hurting the economy, creating a shortage of medical care, causing children to develop speech problems, leading to higher suicides, creating supply chain problems and making it easier to cheat in the election.   Which one of these things do you support causing you to support the mandates.  I think I already know...


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 12, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> The alternative would be much worse? What alternative? Getting rid of the Mandates? GETTING RID OF THE MANDATES---everything would be much better off.



Yes, then you can pretend you didn't fuck up by putting Trump in charge.  This is about your fragile ego, we know. 



Turtlesoup said:


> The Mandates are pushing people out of jobs, hurting the economy, creating a shortage of medical care, causing children to develop speech problems, leading to higher suicides, creating supply chain problems and making it easier to cheat in the election. Which one of these things do you support causing you to support the mandates. I think I already know...



Snookums, we have a 4% unemployment rate.  People are not being pushed out of jobs.  

We have a supply chain problem because consumer demand is higher than industry anticipated.   This is actually kind of a good thing.  It's much, much worse when you have inventory sitting in warehouses because no one is buying anything.  

Nobody cheated in an election.  Trump lost because the majority never wanted him, he never acted presidential, and HE REALLY, REALLY FUCKED THINGS UP.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Sure but first a LOT of people must get sick and die.
> It's the republiscum way...........................*PROFITS* over party, laws, and lives.


Thats nonsense

which republicans are making money off the pandemic and if so why?


----------



## Penelope (Feb 12, 2022)

The Candain Convoy only care about themselves, the economy is going to ruin over the convoy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The end result is the same.


No they aren’t. This is straight up criminal.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> LOL...they can't even arrest illegal aliens.


Good job, dope.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as those for the diseases that you listed, are totally different from this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit?


Experimental? No. 
literally half of the world is vaccinated. If there were the problems you fear, you would certainly know by now.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> You mean liberals will NEVER come to their senses and go back to business as usual?
> 
> if so then the US is headed for 3rd world poverty
> 
> the fact is that not taking the jab harms no one except for what the deep blue baby hitlers do to them





Mac-7 said:


> deep blue baby hitlers


WT absolute F?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


.

Oh my goodness ... It's like all those people and organizations finally figured out what happens when Truckers chose to stop everything they could.
Wonder how long it is going to take for them to figure out what the rest of the plan is.

.​


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> WT absolute F?


Democrats all over the country are using their power base at county, city or state level to impose mandates that they often ignore for themselves

and they will do so for as long as they can because they are drunk on power


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> The alternative would be much worse?  What alternative?  Getting rid of the Mandates?   GETTING RID OF THE MANDATES---everything would be much better off.
> 
> The Mandates are pushing people out of jobs, hurting the economy, creating a shortage of medical care, causing children to develop speech problems, leading to higher suicides, creating supply chain problems and making it easier to cheat in the election.   Which one of these things do you support causing you to support the mandates.  I think I already know...


It’s the small minority of morons blocking business that is costing. “The truckers” aren’t who’s protesting.








						The Real Enemy for Truckers is Covid-19 | Teamsters Canada
					

Teamsters Canada is proud to represent over 55,000 professional drivers from diverse industries across the country, approximately 15,000 of which are long haul truck drivers, 90% of whom are vaccinated...




					teamsters.ca


----------



## Penelope (Feb 12, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> Oh my goodness ... It's like all those people and organizations finally figured out what happens when Truckers chose to stop everything they could.
> Wonder how long it is going to take for them to figure out what the rest of the plan is.
> ...


The cops are breaking them up. They are not going to ruin the economy any longer.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> No they aren’t. This is straight up criminal.


So we're the BLM riots.  This protest hasn't damaged one single piece of private property.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s the small minority of morons blocking business that is costing. “The truckers” aren’t who’s protesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Teamsters are falling in line for their master's.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> They're protesting BS.
> 
> Why aren't they protesting "big government" hours of service mandates?
> Why aren't they protesting "big government"  ELD, electronic logging devices?
> ...


Thats coming


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 12, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> Why are you for forced jabs? I assume that you're jabbed, so what are you afraid of?


She's afraid that she can't control what others think.  She's afraid that she can't control anything about what others choose to do with their lives and their bodies.

_*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> 95% of Canadian truckers are already vaxxed. This is nothing but a show by a small minority.


That lie goes up every time one of y'all repeats it.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Really?
> Yes. Making lifesaving vaccines a requirement  is terror.


Only a tool would say such a thing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 12, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, then you can pretend you didn't fuck up by putting Trump in charge.  This is about your fragile ego, we know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Like a good Democrap, you keep stubbornly trying to cast the blame at the Republicans, and Trump in particular, for fuckups that are entirely the doing of your own party.

  It was not Trump, nor any other Republicans, who cooked up a routine cold/flu outbreak into a huge _“Pandemic”_ hoax.  That was your side that did that.

  And it was not Republicans who exploited this hoax, to seize unjustifiable powers, and to abuse these powers to sabotage the economy, to destroy essential freedoms, and even to compel citizens to be injected with dangerous experimental drugs against their will.  That was your side that did this.

  You Democraps own this disaster, entirely.


----------



## Flash (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> So we're the BLM riots.  This protest hasn't damaged one single piece of private property.


D’oh
Just huge economic damage, dope. What’s the value of a single full trailer? $250k? $500k?
10k trucks traverse the Ambassador bridge crossing daily. Do the math if you’re able.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The Teamsters are falling in line for their master's.


The teamsters know something you obviously never considered.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Only a tool would say such a thing.


Only a true moron would assert otherwise.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Only a true moron would assert otherwise.


Wow!  You know bigger words than me.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> D’oh
> Just huge economic damage, dope. What’s the value of a single full trailer? $250k? $500k?
> 10k trucks traverse the Ambassador bridge crossing daily. Do the math if you’re able.


Prove it.  Name a trucker's name, a trucking company, a specific cargo that was rendered unusable because of the protest.  Otherwise, you are telling fictional stories.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Great. Then stop being a pussy and comply with the regulations or get lost. No one gives a shit what a handful of malcontents are bitching about. They do give a shit about commerce being halted. The truckers aren’t gaining friends.


Why yes they are..........Many who aren't leftist losers like you LOVE THEM.

HONK HONK HONK


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> No, it isn't.
> There are rules and regulations implemented all the time by companies.
> If that were the case, 90% of the companies that republicans love to give tax cuts to, are tyrannical.
> Going overseas for your employer?
> ...


LOL

Now you point to jabs and pills that actually work........lmao

Why do we have the worst stats on planet earth..............because of gov't is my bitches like you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> The cops are breaking them up. They are not going to ruin the economy any longer.


Your getting hungry and the shelves are bare.................poor thing.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Prove it.  Name a trucker's name, a trucking company, a specific cargo that was rendered unusable because of the protest.  Otherwise, you are telling fictional stories.


That is commerce that didn’t happen. How much does it cost to shut down operations at assembly plants? How much will it cost to catch up? Use your brain for once.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> The teamsters know something you obviously never considered.


They know how to suck up to their government masters.


----------



## skye (Feb 12, 2022)

To Justin.....

Don Augusto has some words for you


----------



## hadit (Feb 12, 2022)

Penelope said:


> The Candain Convoy only care about themselves, the economy is going to ruin over the convoy.


Sounds like a good reason to drop the mandates.


----------



## hadit (Feb 12, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> It’s the small minority of morons blocking business that is costing. “The truckers” aren’t who’s protesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what's blocking the bridges? Looks like trucks to me. Trucks are driven by truckers.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> They know how to suck up to their government masters.


Uh huh.









						Truckers call protest start of bigger movement: ‘I don’t believe this is the end’
					

After police began arresting truckers and taking leaders into custody, the streets of Ottawa are mostly quiet again




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 12, 2022)

hadit said:


> Then what's blocking the bridges? Looks like trucks to me. Trucks are driven by truckers.


Yep.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Like a good Democrap, you keep stubbornly trying to cast the blame at the Republicans, and Trump in particular, for fuckups that are entirely the doing of your own party.
> 
> It was not Trump, nor any other Republicans, who cooked up a routine cold/flu outbreak into a huge _“Pandemic”_ hoax. That was your side that did that.



No, it was Republicans who fought tooth and nail against any containment measures when we MIGHT have been able to contain this thing, like the Japanese or Germans did. Instead, Trump disbanded the Pandemic Response team, put his idiot son-in-law in charge of PPE distribution, lied about how serious the disease was to protect the stock market, withdrew us from the WHO, hawked quack cures, put up quack doctors as "experts" while undermining the actual experts, got upset that Dr. Fauci was getting better press than he was, Held Mass Spreader Events (Poor Herman Cain, he died as he lived, sucking up to white people who had nothing but contempt for him).



Bob Blaylock said:


> And it was not Republicans who exploited this hoax, to seize unjustifiable powers, and to abuse these powers to sabotage the economy, to destroy essential freedoms, and even to compel citizens to be injected with dangerous experimental drugs against their will. That was your side that did this.



You know, Mormon Bob, I could just imagine you during World War II.   "What, the government wants to ration commodities for the war effort?  What an imposition over a fake war!  And now they want to do a draft?  They're taking our freedoms!!!!"  

A guy who wants to execute women for practicing choice over their own bodies whining about 'Freedom" because someone asked him to wear a mask is kind of a flaming hypocrite.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 13, 2022)

evenflow1969 said:


> No force of vaccine. They can get another job or not cross the border. Meanwhile blocking the bridge to Windsor when there is not enough ice to drive across and can't get a boat across is horseshit. When the people of Windsor come for their fucking heads the truckers will get exactly what they deserve


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> View attachment 600831


How is insisting on the right to spread a deadly disease promoting anyone's freedom?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is insisting on the right to spread a deadly disease promoting anyone's freedom?


If you have weak genes it must be eliminated for the good of the human race, No?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wyatt earp said:


> If you have weak genes it must be eliminated for the good of the human race, No?


Put down the bottle.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Put down the bottle.


Die


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is insisting on the right to spread a deadly disease promoting anyone's freedom?



  Nobody is seeking any right to spread any deadly disease.

  That's just bullshit.

  What we are demanding is a rights to live our lives, and not have our essential freedoms and well being sacrificed to pander to the irrational fears of worthless cowardly piece of shit such as yourself who are so stupid that you allowed lying politicians and media to make you deathly afraid of a routine flu/cold.

  Your stupidity, your ignorance, your gullibility, and your cowardice are your own problems, and no sane person should be considered to be obligated to sacrifice anything to pander thereto.

  If you want to cower in your basement, isolating yourself from humanity, wearing a stupid mask over your face, and allowing them to inject all sorts of poisons into you, then go ahead.  I will not try to deny you that right.  But you sure as Hell have no right to demand that others do likewise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nobody is seeking any right to spread any deadly disease.
> 
> That's just bullshit.
> 
> What we are demanding is a rights to live our lives, and not have our essential freedoms and well being sacrificed to pander to the irrational fears of worthless cowardly piece of shit such as yourself who are so stupid that you allowed lying politicians and media to make you deathly afraid of a routine flu/cold.



Again, if you are such an inconsiderate lout that you think that having to wear a mask when you are in a crowd is a great imposition, that's kind of on you.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Your stupidity, your ignorance, your gullibility, and your cowardice are your own problems, and no sane person should be considered to be obligated to sacrifice anything to pander thereto.



Again you firmly believe a bullshit story about golden plates from a con artist 150 years ago, but you don't believe scientists, doctors, epidemiologists, and health policy experts.  It's all a plot!  



Bob Blaylock said:


> If you want to cower in your basement, isolating yourself from humanity, wearing a stupid mask over your face, and allowing them to inject all sorts of poisons into you, then go ahead. I will not try to deny you that right. But you sure as Hell have no right to demand that others do likewise.



Okay, but then you shouldn't have access to places where you can potentially infect others. 

Yesterday, I actually got carded for the first time, ever.  Luckily, I had my card on me, but then for fun, I asked the clerk at the Panera bread, "What would you have done if I didn't have my card?"   Dumb look.  He really didn't have a plan if I didn't have a card or refused to show it to him.  He didn't bother to ask until after he took my money and order.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, if you are such an inconsiderate lout that you think that having to wear a mask when you are in a crowd is a great imposition, that's kind of on you.



  As I said, your cowardice, your ignorance, your gullibility, and your stupidity are your own problems, not mine.

  It is you who is being inconsiderate by demanding that I sacrifice any measure of my own comfort, safety, or freedom, to pander to these traits on your part.



JoeB131 said:


> Okay, but then you shouldn't have access to places where you can potentially infect others.



  I am no more a threat of infecting anyone else with any disease, than any cretin who is wearing a stupid mask and has been injected with all these dangerous mRNA-based poisons.

  If you're so afraid, then you feel free to stay away from anywhere that people are allowed to be who you irrationally think might infect you with something.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> As I said, your cowardice, your ignorance, your gullibility, and your stupidity are your own problems, not mine.
> 
> It is you who is being inconsiderate by demanding that I sacrifice any measure of my own comfort, safety, or freedom, to pander to these traits on your part.



Yes, we get it, you would happily risk infecting other people for your own mild comfort...  







Bob Blaylock said:


> I am no more a threat of infecting anyone else with any disease, than any cretin who is wearing a stupid mask and has been injected with all these dangerous mRNA-based poisons.
> 
> If you're so afraid, then you feel free to stay away from anywhere that people are allowed to be who you irrationally think might infect you with something.



Actually, it's been proven that masking and vaccines slow the transmission of the disease... The rest of the world has figured this out.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 13, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's been proven that masking and vaccines slow the transmission of the disease... The rest of the world has figured this out.



  No, it has absolutely not been proven.  Not unless you subscribe to the same _“science”_ that asserts that Bruce Jenner is a woman.

  The hard, empirical scientific [That's genuine science, not your absurd *LI*bt*AR*d mockery of _“science”_] evidence indicates that neither these masks not these dangerous experimental drugs, do shit to prevent anyone from being infected or spreading this or any other disease.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 13, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, it has absolutely not been proven. Not unless you subscribe to the same _“science”_ that asserts that Bruce Jenner is a woman.
> 
> The hard, empirical scientific [That's genuine science, not your absurd *LI*bt*AR*d mockery of _“science”_] evidence indicates that neither these masks not these dangerous experimental drugs, do shit to prevent anyone from being infected or spreading this or any other disease.



Who is this "Bruce Jenner".  I've heard of a Caitlyn Jenner, but she is obviously taking up more space in your head than I am. 

What hard empirical science are you referring to?  

Here's what the Mayo Clinic has to say. 









						Can face masks protect against COVID-19?
					

Face masks can help slow the spread of coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). Learn about mask types, which masks to use and how to use them.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				




_Can face masks help slow the spread of the virus that causes coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19)? Yes. Face masks combined with other preventive measures, such as getting vaccinated, frequent hand-washing and physical distancing, can help slow the spread of the virus that causes COVID-19.









						Study ties COVID vaccines to lower transmission rates
					

Secondary attack rates dropped from 31% to 11% if the index patient was vaccinated.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu
				



_
The researchers looked at 113,582 adult index cases and 253,168 close contacts of all ages; 5,394 fell under both categories. (A close contact was also classified as an index case when they tested positive.) Less than 1% (0.5%) of index cases were fully vaccinated, while 1.8% were partially vaccinated. For close contacts, 2.1% of were fully vaccinated and 1.7% were partially vaccinated.

The secondary attack rate was 31% for household members exposed to unvaccinated index patients but 11% if the index patient was fully vaccinated, making the adjusted vaccine effectiveness against transmission (aVET) 71% (95% confidence interval [CI], 63% to 77%). By vaccine type, VET was estimated to be 58% for the AstraZeneca/Oxford vaccine, 70% for Pfizer/BioNTech, 88% for Moderna, and 77% for Johnson & Johnson. Partial vaccination only resulted in an aVET between 15% and 51%.

But shit, someone thinks that gender dysmorphia is a thing, but that totally invalidates science by scientists.  

Nope, we should believe a guy who thinks he's wearing Magic Underwear.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> LOL
> 
> Now you point to jabs and pills that actually work........lmao


LOL. Alright.
You don't know how vaccines work, then claim they don't, is your problem.


eagle1462010 said:


> Why do we have the worst stats on planet earth..............because of gov't is my bitches like you.


Because of morons like you, you blame everyone else for your decisions?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, it has absolutely not been proven.


Then, what's up with all the flu shots people take every year?
Tracking molecules?


Bob Blaylock said:


> Not unless you subscribe to the same _“science”_ that asserts that Bruce Jenner is a woman.


You think that's "science"?
Did it get fallopian tubes, transplanted?
Did it get uterus transplanted?



Bob Blaylock said:


> The hard, empirical scientific [That's genuine science, not your absurd *LI*bt*AR*d mockery of _“science”_] evidence indicates that neither these masks not these dangerous experimental drugs, do shit to prevent anyone from being infected or spreading this or any other disease.


Then every vaccine ever invented is "experimental", according to republitards.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 14, 2022)

The head of security for Castro's Canadian son resigned and said silence equals compliance and he was done following the Little dick-taters orders.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Then, what's up with all the flu shots people take every year?



  Do you understand that this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit, is something totally different from genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as for flu?


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit, is something totally different from genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as for flu?


mRNA shit has been around for 30 years.
Been injected in people for 20.
They both do the same thing, elevate your immune system.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> mRNA shit has been around for 30 years.
> Been injected in people for 20.
> They both do the same thing, elevate your immune system.



Dude, you're talking to someone who thinks that his Magic Underwear protects him from evil.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dude, you're talking to someone who thinks that his Magic Underwear protects him from evil.


Out there for sure.
Bet Bob is STILL waiting for JFK Jr. to come back from the dead.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 14, 2022)

Penelope said:


> Voices of Canadian Industry Call to Action on Border Blockades​Tuesday February 08, 2022
> 
> Hundreds of millions of dollars in cross-border trade, which includes critical supplies and perishable items, are being impacted or lost because of ongoing blockades.
> 
> ...



Hurt their money and all their "principles" go out the window.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 14, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> The mandate is stupid
> 
> the truckers are fighting for common sense but government is having none of it



The truckers are beaten. 
It's an oxymoron to suggest they have common sense.  

Good riddance to the ignorant fools.


----------



## Mac-7 (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Good riddance to the ignorant fools.


The hate and bitterness on the left is shocking

almost up to Master Race levels of impatience with the slow pace of the Final Solution


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dude, you're talking to someone who thinks that his Magic Underwear protects him from evil.





Smokin' OP said:


> Out there for sure.
> Bet Bob is STILL waiting for JFK Jr. to come back from the dead.



  Strawmen seem to be a popular tool for those who are hopelessly losing an argument.

  I most certainly do not believe either of these things attributed to me.

 And it's really creepy how obsessed Faggot Joe is with other men's underwear.

  Sorry, Incel; I don't _“swing that way”_.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> trawmen seem to be a popular tool for those who are hopelessly losing an argument.
> 
> I most certainly do not believe either of these things attributed to me.
> 
> ...



Actually, Creepy was Joseph Smith fucking 14 year old girls because he convinced their deluded parents he could get them into the Celestial Heaven. 

But I hit a nice soft spot with the Magic Underwear, didn't I?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> LOL. Alright.
> You don't know how vaccines work, then claim they don't, is your problem.
> 
> Because of morons like you, you blame everyone else for your decisions?


Lol

I blame you for being FauChis bitch

lmao


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> The truckers are beaten.
> It's an oxymoron to suggest they have common sense.
> 
> Good riddance to the ignorant fools.


If they truly were beaten, you would not still be so terrified of them.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> mRNA shit has been around for 30 years.
> Been injected in people for 20.
> They both do the same thing, elevate your immune system.


Glad you think so.

Get a booster.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Glad you think so.
> 
> Get a booster.


He should get 5  Just to be sure hes safe


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> He should get 5  Just to be sure hes safe


Can't get much safer than five at a time, by their intellectual standards.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Can't get much safer than five at a time, by their intellectual standards.


Well they are jab drug addicts


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well they are jab drug addicts


I wonder if the sensation of the needle in the arm gives them a little bit of a................................shall we say "thrill"?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> I wonder if the sensation of the needle in the arm gives them a little bit of a................................shall we say "thrill"?


Kinda like when they hump Bidens leg


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Kinda like when they hump Bidens leg


Yeah!  That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Strawmen seem to be a popular tool for those who are hopelessly losing an argument.
> 
> I most certainly do not believe either of these things attributed to me.
> 
> ...


You're just like the other Q NUTS.

January 7 2022
A leading QAnon promoter who urged both her followers and strangers she passed on the street not to take the COVID vaccine died Thursday of the coronavirus, making her just the latest vaccine opponent killed by the disease.

Cirsten Weldon had amassed tens of thousands of followers across right-wing social media networks by promoting the pro-Trump QAnon conspiracy under the screenname “CirstenW.” She was prominent enough to become a sort of QAnon interpreter for comedian conspiracy theorist Roseanne Barr and started recording videos about QAnon with her.

“The vaccines kill, don’t get it!” Weldon warned the waiting vaccine recipients in an undated video posted to one of her online accounts. “This is how gullible these idiots are. They’re all getting vaccine!”

In late December, however, Weldon started showing symptoms of coronavirus infection. In her last video, posted on Dec. 28, Weldon struggled through her remarks about the coming overthrow of the United States government, coughing and complaining that she was exhausted.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Lol
> 
> I blame you for being FauChis bitch
> 
> lmao


Yep, Fauci killed everyone.
Everyone vaccinated killed everyone that wasn't.



eagle1462010 said:


> Lol
> 
> I blame you for being FauChis bitch
> 
> lmao


Tell JFK Jr. everyone is glad he is back.

After JFK Jr. failed to materialize in Dallas on Tuesday, Nov. 2, per the abstruse predictions of a numerology-obsessed QAnon sect, some of the followers of the theory have surmised that Keith Richards is, in fact, JFK Jr. in disguise. 

This latest twist in the labyrinthian belief system comes after dozens of JFK Jr. truthers — who waited for hours at Dealey Plaza for the Camelot scion to appear — went on to attend that night’s Rolling Stones concert at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas. Handfuls of JFK Jr. truthers wearing Tiffany Blue bandanas were spread throughout the audience.


----------



## Smokin' OP (Feb 14, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Glad you think so.
> 
> Get a booster.


Glad you think they don't.

Take another dose of cattle/sheep de-wormer.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 14, 2022)

Smokin' OP said:


> Glad you think they don't.
> 
> Take another dose of cattle/sheep de-wormer.


Beat that dead horse, bitch.  You're so funny!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 14, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that this dangerous, experimental mRNA shit, is something totally different from genuine, legitimate vaccines, such as for flu?


Absolutely retarded.
You are the one living in fear. Fear that your own ignorance and intellectual incompetence keeps you mired in. Fear of “the poisons” that fully half of the world have taken. Lunacy.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 14, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Creepy was Joseph Smith fucking 14 year old girls because he convinced their deluded parents he could get them into the Celestial Heaven.
> 
> But I hit a nice soft spot with the Magic Underwear, didn't I?


Next stop! …. Zolob and the Celestial Temple.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Feb 14, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Kinda like when they hump Bidens leg


Or when hump each other.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Or when hump each other.


So leftist just hump everyone ok.  Are you Chinese?


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2022)

Darkwind said:


> Remove the mandates and the problem is solved.


Drivers should be vaccinated. Massive increase in accidents by drivers who had covid.

My friend was killed after he flipped a USPS mail delivery truck on his delivery route his first day back after being sidelined with covid.

My family & I were crashed into & seriously injured by a unvaccinated covid infected zombi driver. We could not get into any overcrowded Tampa, FL hospitals after the crash.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 15, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Drivers should be vaccinated. Massive increase in accidents by drivers who had covid.
> 
> My friend was killed after he flipped a USPS mail delivery truck on his delivery route his first day back after being sidelined with covid.
> 
> My family & I were crashed into & seriously injured by a unvaccinated covid infected zombi driver. We could not get into any overcrowded Tampa, FL hospitals after the crash.


Cool story, bro.  Just keep telling it until somebody believes it.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Cool story, bro.  Just keep telling it until somebody believes it.


One dead after Adams County mail truck crash​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 15, 2022)

KissMy said:


> Drivers should be vaccinated. Massive increase in accidents by drivers who had covid.
> 
> My friend was killed after he flipped a USPS mail delivery truck on his delivery route his first day back after being sidelined with covid.
> 
> My family & I were crashed into & seriously injured by a unvaccinated covid infected zombi driver. We could not get into any overcrowded Tampa, FL hospitals after the crash.


Aka you blame the jab for the wreck  That is Nonsense


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Aka you blame the jab for the wreck  That is Nonsense


You Lie.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2022)

2020 Fatality Data Show Increased Traffic Fatalities During Pandemic​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 15, 2022)

KissMy said:


> You Lie.


I was in hospitals during this.  Sorry  I didnt see it.  And I heardthem call it the covid game over and over again


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I was in hospitals during this.  Sorry  I didnt see it.  And I heardthem call it the covid game over and over again


How is the "covid game" played?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 15, 2022)

KissMy said:


> How is the "covid game" played?


Ask them.  That is what they were saying.  Doctirvat UAB said he coild play golf and make as much money as surgery.   Nurses talked about going to New York making tons of money as Everyone had covid whether they had it or not.

Some said they were killing people with the ventillators.

These are what they said as we tried for a year to get my wifes surgery.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 22, 2022)

PoliticalChic said:


> But....isn't Trudeau's a hereditary position in Canada????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

